# SilverStone ST45SF-G 450W Running GeForce GTX TITAN?



## LiveOrDie (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey peps doing a build list for next year for my mini itx would a 450w PSU run a GeForce GTX TITAN and a 4770K the case im getting wont have much room so looking to save space.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 21, 2013)

263w (max) for the titan and 84w for the 4770k assuming none are overclocked should leave you some headroom as long as the PSU can supply it's rated 450w


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 21, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> 263w (max) for the titan and 84w for the 4770k assuming none are overclocked should leave you some headroom as long as the PSU can supply it's rated 450w



That's assuming all stock, that the PSU is capable of producing full output safely, and excludes drives, cooling, and power consumption of the motherboard. I think you'll be pushing it and I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't boot after building it. I think you would taking a huge gamble with some expensive hardware. I'm incredibly skeptical.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 21, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> That's assuming all stock, that the PSU is capable of producing full output safely, and excludes drives, cooling, and power consumption of the motherboard. I think you'll be pushing it and I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't boot after building it. I think you would taking a huge gamble with some expensive hardware. I'm incredibly skeptical.



got to say, I feel the same.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 21, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> That's assuming all stock, that the PSU is capable of producing full output safely, and excludes drives, cooling, and power consumption of the motherboard. I think you'll be pushing it and I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't boot after building it. I think you would taking a huge gamble with some expensive hardware. I'm incredibly skeptical.



I did say assuming not overclocked and can output it's rated wattage?? and have you never heard of Google? the PSU can continuously output it's rated wattage leaving 100w for motherboard, HDD, ODD and USB devices, it's mini-itx so only 1 HDD & ODD (if even required) I see no issues here as when gaming the GPU and CPU won't be drawing the max wattage I posted (Titan 263w is Furmark 238w is *max *gaming wattage, expect average to be around 200w) and Silverstone make good PSU's again, no issues powering this. My main concern for such a rig would be heat not power.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2013)

running a 450w PSU with a $1000 GPU? There is something wrong with that picture.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> running a 450w PSU with a $1000 GPU? There is something wrong with that picture.



Whilst I agree, it's a mini-itx build, there's not a lot of 600w mini-itx power supplies out there, and it is a very good mini-itx PSU being able to output it's rated wattage, modular and 80 plus gold. I haven't found any reviews yet (haven't spent the time to look) though a few people running similar builds with positive reviews on Newegg (i5 4670k/GTX 780)


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 21, 2013)

For the PSU you need to check the amperage draw of the card and the amperage output of the PSU's +12v rail,wattage is nothing with out enough amps.
Also a PSU cannot output all of its amperage to one place or another each connection has its own output limits.
So skimping on HDD/CPU does nothing if its all being drawn from the PCIE connections.

Titan needs 38A rail to feed it, the psu linked has 37A, good luck finding that in itx size.
Look  at the output for +12v in the details that is the key to making sure it will work properly.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 21, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> For the PSU you need to check the amperage draw of the card and the amperage output of the PSU's +12v rail,wattage is nothing with out enough amps.
> Also a PSU cannot output all of its amperage to one place or another each connection has its own output limits.
> So skimping on HDD/CPU does nothing if its all being drawn from the PCIE connections.
> 
> ...



He will have a hard time fitting that into a mini-itx case don't you think? and most multi rail PSU's can share the load between rails scratch that, it's single rail PSU 

Nice ninja edit


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2013)

Quality PSU... 27A(444W) for 12v rail. At stock speeds, it will be just fine.

To the person above, my neighbor, LOL, the Titan does NOT need 38A(456W) for ITSELF. While TDP isnt exactly the power output its close enough. The TDP for Titan is 250W.

Ive mentioned it time and time again at another site, I ran a 3570K @ 4.5Ghz and a GTX 690 overclocked on a 550W PSU and its fan would barely turn on during gaming...


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 21, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Quality PSU... 27A(444W) for 12v rail. At stock speeds, it will be just fine.
> 
> To the person above, my neighbor, LOL, the Titan does NOT need 38A(456W) for ITSELF. While TDP isnt exactly the power output its close enough. The TDP for Titan is 250W.



according to nvidia titan needs 38A, 780 needs 42A

you can try your luck with it and maybe everything will be ok but i wouldn't bet $1000 on it


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 21, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Quality PSU... 27A(444W) for 12v rail. At stock speeds, it will be just fine.
> 
> To the person above, my neighbor, LOL, the Titan does NOT need 38A(456W) for ITSELF. While TDP isnt exactly the power output its close enough. The TDP for Titan is 250W.
> 
> Ive mentioned it time and time again at another site, I ran a 3570K @ 4.5Ghz and a GTX 690 overclocked on a 550W PSU and its fan would barely turn on during gaming...



People tend to over exaggerate on here a lot and make out unless you have a 1.21 gigawatt Corsair or Seasonic to run your i7 and high end GPU your rig will explode and kill you and everything else within a 10 mile radius lol



Batou1986 said:


> according to nvidia titan needs 38A, 780 needs 42A
> 
> you can try your luck with it and maybe everything will be ok but i wouldn't bet $1000 on it



It's not trying your luck it's knowing your shit, and MFR's ALWAYS over rate minimum requirements cause some douches will buy a shitty Chinese OEm 700w PSU that can only deliver 400w on the 12v. 

I repeat myself this is a quality PSU and will run those listed components fine.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> according to nvidia titan needs 38A, 780 needs 42A
> 
> you can try your luck with it and maybe everything will be ok but i wouldn't bet $1000 on it


No.

Link please.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 21, 2013)

non printer version
http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 21, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/printer/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards



I rest my case, that list is BS, why would you need 38a and 600w when if you had a PSU that delivered it's rated specs 38a would equal 456w. See my edit above, MFR's always over rate specs to compensate for cheap asses and the uneducated who think buying a cheap 700w unit with 350w on the +12v rails will power their otherwise high end parts fine.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks! Who wrote that? You say nvidia but the link is from the MSI forums...Regardless. That is there as Nd says. 

That is a recommendation for the whole SYSTEM, sir, not for the card itself. The math has been done, and at stock speeds, it will be fine. I would feel more comfortable with 500-550W. But at all stock, it will be just fine seeing the quality of the unit and it being on a single rail.

Now is it cutting it close with a Mobo + SSD + HDD + 4 case fans? Yeah, that will be in the ~375W ballpark I would imagine. The fan on the PSU will be active. More is better, but it will be fine at stock speeds. 

The key here is going to be if it has the 2 PCIe 6+2 pin, which I imagine it doesnt so you will have to use a Molex to 6+2 pin PCIe.




NdMk2o1o said:


> I rest my case, that list is BS, why would you need 38a and 600w when if you had a PSU that delivered it's rated specs 38a would equal 456w. See my edit above, MFR's always over rate specs to compensate for cheap asses and the uneducated who think buying a cheap 700w unit with 350w on the +12v rails will power their otherwise high end parts fine.


+1



EDIT: Here is total system wattage at the wall from Anandtech (Cliff's 463W): http://www.anandtech.com/show/6973/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-review/19
*Also note that system above is using an overclocked Hex core CPU (125W at stock stock versus 84W) and a PSU that, at that power range, is 88% efficient. So actual power use is ~407W. Take away that 40W+ (and I mean + since its overclocked, so likely 60W+) from the overclocked hex and hopefully you can see our point.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I guess I'm old school from when all psu manufactures would lie and you would buy a 400w name brand psu that couldn't run a opteron a hardrive and a 1900xt because not enough amps

I didn't realize that link was user made and not from MSI sorry.

Anyway they don't list amp draw in the official specs anymore for gpu's I'm not sure why.
According to wizz titan draws 260w 
If this article is to be trusted it says an Asrock Z87E-ITX with an 4770k uses 164w
http://www.techspot.com/review/679-intel-haswell-core-i7-4770k/page13.html

Combine those with that PSU and you have about 26w to spare, im not saying it wont work but it sure seems like your cutting it close.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 21, 2013)

That is 260W during FURMARK which is a POWER VIRUS. 208W while gaming with a peak of 238W. The techspot review value is AT THE WALL. So around 150W there. That is 358W/388W actual load. Id run that on a QUALITY 450W PSU with 38A on the 12v rail... 

You need to read my edit where I went over that. 

EDIT: That techspot link is also running Prime95 as well, so worst case there.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 21, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Well I guess I'm old school from when all psu manufactures would lie and you would buy a 400w name brand psu that couldn't run a opteron a hardrive and a 1900xt because not enough amps
> 
> I didn't realize that link was user made and not from MSI sorry.
> 
> ...



Titan draws 260w running *furmark*, furmark does not represent real world power consumption, and the same regarding the 4770k and Asrock motherboard those are all absolute MAXIMUM draws, if you're not running furmark or IBT then you can expect Titan to draw around 210w whilst gaming and 4770k around 70w leaving a lot of room for other components, not only that but this is one of the best mini-itx PSU's available that drew more than 500w continuous in a hardware secrets review.


----------



## radrok (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you'll be fine unless you plan to flash the Titan to an unlocked power target BIOS.

Things can get messy if you overclock it 

For stock? You'll have plenty of headroom.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 22, 2013)

Wish there were better itx power supply's around the case will fit a ATX power supply but the cords are like a meter long i would cut them all down if it come to that lol.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 22, 2013)

Nvidia says miniumum 600W. Also I saw somewhere it needs 42A on 12V rail. The Silverstone has 37A. While it may look enough I would get another PSU.


----------

